# My Gear



## gxstress (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey all, here is my equipment list.

Upstairs living room:
46" Samsung lcd
Denon AVR-1706
Denon DVD 1704
L/R Paradigm Atom v6
Rythmik DS12CV

Downstairs living room:
50" Panasonic TCP50X1
Denon AVR-3808CI
Sony PS3
Monster Power HTS 3600 MKII PowerCenter
Anti-Mode 8033
Ultralink speaker wire
L/R - Monitor Audio RS6 
C - Monitor Audio RSLCR 
SL/SR - JBL ES10BK
Sub - 2 x CSS SDX15 w/dual PR's

Thanks for looking:T


----------



## Mike Ronesia (Dec 4, 2008)

Any pictues?


----------

